

Want a real hoverboard? Doc Brown and Tony Hawk say it's coming - nealabq
http://www.dvice.com/2014-3-5/want-real-hoverboard-doc-brown-and-tony-hawk-say-its-coming

======
ColinWright
And they would actually know, how?

Anyway, in case you're interested, here are some other submissions of the same
story:

This one has some discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7341539](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7341539)

These don't:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7343622](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7343622)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7343894](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7343894)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7344295](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7344295)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7344391](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7344391)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7345207](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7345207)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7347331](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7347331)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7350971](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7350971)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7358592](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7358592)

